
Notes on Edmund Husserl's Cartesian Meditations - JacksonGariety
http://jacksongariety.github.io/notes/cartesianmeditations.html
======
JacksonGariety
I'm posting these notes because I thought that the class did a great job of
interpreting the text. Additionally, I couldn't find any comprehensive notes
on this text on the internet anywhere. Hopefully someone finds them
interesting!

